# [SOLVED] Can I make a dl song into a ringtone?



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

Anyone? thank you all:smile:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Can I make a dl song into a ringtone?*

Technically you are not allowed to do so as downloading songs from the internet for free is illegal.


----------



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Can I make a dl song into a ringtone?*

Oh no Master! I did not do this! I incorrectly worded this- sorry.
This is what I mean - I purchased a _song_ from itunes to my iphone 3S. I thought it was a _ringtone_ stupid me. Now I am wondering if I can use the song on my phone and make it into a ringtone?? Sorry for the confusion. lennon


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Can I make a dl song into a ringtone?*

http://www.demogeek.com/2009/07/31/how-to-add-custom-ringtones-to-your-iphone/


----------



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Can I make a dl song into a ringtone?*

Thank you Master


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Any time!


----------

